# ,  / > Icom >     IC-732

## RA3GHQ

.  ,      icom 732   
736,737.
   732 ,       ,
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Alex33

,      .

----------


## babay

http://radiodv.net/lcd.php

----------


## RA3GGW

-      !
        ,  - ,     .
     -   ,      ...

   FT-817   ,         .    ""  +5...

----------


## Terry

INJAPAN  .  ,(   )      .  736  732.

----------


## RA3GHQ

,        ?

*  5 ():*

----------


## UA9AU

> INJAPAN  .  ,(   )      .  736  732.


  756  ?    ?

----------


## knjaz2142

732   , ,  http://injapan.ru/   ...

----------


## fedorenko28

.        cat   .

http://www.oldradio.co.kr/ds5tuk/IC-...12;-DS5TUK.pdf    ?

----------


## Eugene163

,   ,   IC-707   .    ,    .      ,   ,  ?

----------


## LZ2HR

Eugene163!

   ......
      e-mail :
lz2hr@mail.bg




 12V 50mA ,  4mm,  20mm .  8lm.   5000h.



73  !
/LZ2HR

----------

-1   , ,      .     .

----------

